# FRAM PF43 OIL FILTER



## gogiburn (Dec 17, 2007)

Can someone cross refrence the filter and tell me if it will fit a 1990 2wd D-21 4cyl.I have 3 left over from my 1986 and was hoping to still be able to use them. Thanks


----------



## gogiburn (Dec 17, 2007)

SORRY SHOULD HAVE READ PH43


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you have a KA24E engine, it will not fit. That engine uses a Fram PH3682. The PH43 matched the Nissan 15208-W1103 filter used on many of the "older" Nissan engines, like the NAP-Z and L-series engines used in many Datsuns and the early Hardbody 4-cyl. trucks. The PH3682 matched the Nissan 15208-55Y00, which first showed up on the VG-series V6 and founds it way to the Nissan KA, GA and E-series engines for much of the mid-80's though the early 90's. It was about half the size of the PH43. Since then, Nissan started to use an even smaller filter, Nissan 15208-9E000, which was used on later KA-series engines, VG33E and VQ-series and most of the engines since.

That all said, Fram makes one of the poorest constructed oil filters on the market. I wouldn't recommend them if it did fit. The best filter for your truck is the genuine Nissan filter. On the aftermarket, Purolator's PureOne filter is one of the best.


----------



## gogiburn (Dec 17, 2007)

*SMJ*

THANKS GREAT INFO


----------

